# Netbeans    Meldung: Git Push Failed



## CodeIt (24. Nov 2017)

Hallo,
ich versuche gerade eine Java Datei in Gitlab hochzuladen und erhalten dabei die Meldung:

Git Push Failed
Remote repository contains commits unmerged into the local branch.
Open output to see more information.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich das beheben kann?
Bin Neuling in Sachen Netbeans und Gitlab.

Vielen Dank


----------



## mrBrown (24. Nov 2017)

CodeIt hat gesagt.:


> Remote repository contains commits unmerged into the local branch.



Verstehst du grob den deutschen Sinn dieses Satzes?


----------



## CodeIt (24. Nov 2017)

Nein


----------



## mrBrown (24. Nov 2017)

Im Remote-branch liegen Commits, die in deinem lokalem Branch noch nicht existieren, deshalb wird der Push verweigert.

Du müsstest erst Pullen und mergen, damit der lokale Branch auch den gleichen Stand gebracht wird


----------



## mrBrown (24. Nov 2017)

BTW empfehle ich dir erstmal, git nur auf der Konsole und nicht in der IDE zu benutzen, das macht das lernen mMn einfacher.


----------



## CodeIt (24. Nov 2017)

okay ich habe gepulled und gemerged jetzt kann ich auch hochladen. Vielen Dank.
Vielleicht noch eine Frage, ich habe in Gitlab einen Branch erstellt zu einem bestehenden Repository.
Wenn ich nun meine java Datei genau in diesen Branch ablegen will, kann ich bei
"Select Local Branches" nur  "master -> master[C]" auswählen, der angelegte Branch
erscheint nur hellgrau, ist also nicht auswählbar. 
Vielleicht noch kurz einen Tipp wie ich diesen auswählbar mache.


----------



## mrBrown (24. Nov 2017)

Ja, erstmal die Kommandozeile für sowas nutzen


----------



## CodeIt (24. Nov 2017)

okay, kann mir vielleicht noch jemand mitteilen, wie ich einen Branch, den ich in NetBeans erstellt habe wieder lösche?
Vielen Dank


----------



## CodeIt (24. Nov 2017)

okay ich habs gefunden, wie man den Branch in NetBeans wieder löscht


----------

